# [Recruiting(still)][CoC] Kuro's sick and twisted game



## kuroshidaku (Jun 18, 2003)

Edit by kuro:
This game is still recruiting! as of now we have 2 players and a GM. If you want to join just shove a note at the bottom, and i'll get back to you  (ps. you don't need to know CoC rules!)

I'm sick and twisted. I admit it. Which is good for CoC  

Recruiting for a CoC game, level 1 start, psionic feats allowed, defense bonus variant, any eq you think you'll need out of the book. (i'll be irritated if you take everything tho  )

If you're looking for a coherent plot find another game. This is an outlet for my lunacy, so anything will happen.  

Just say hello for a spot (note you do need to know CoC rules. I like to remove sanity  ), then create a character by the weekend.

Note: There isn't going to be much to make Eric's gran sick. Just a bit


----------



## Thels (Jun 18, 2003)

Excuse me for asking, but what's CoC?


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 18, 2003)

Call of Cthulhu, a horror roleplaying game based on the works of H.P. Lovecraft. It's been released in both d20 by WotC and as its own system by Chaosium.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 18, 2003)

And it's always allright to ask Thels


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 19, 2003)

LOL, well I've currently got too much on my plate for another game (I'm currently in 2 CoC games, one of which seems to have died though...), but I thought I'd just say hello seeing as I live in Toowoomba and all.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 19, 2003)

Hmm, seems I accidently triple posted.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 19, 2003)

...


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 19, 2003)

Triple post!? wow, that's a feat


----------



## bruin (Jun 19, 2003)

I'd like to join if you’ll have me.  I'm sort of new to both role-playing and PbP though.  Hopefully you'll patient with me as I learn the ropes.    I have some questions about how I should go about creating my character (other than what the manual says).  

1) Will you roll the ability scores and tell me what I have, and then have me build a character appropriate to those scores, or is there some sort of point buy system where I can pick and choose what would be best for the character background I want to create?

2)  Should we stick to the templates as they are, or can we create more specialized professions?  For example, a cat burglar, veteran of spectacular museum heists and skilled at acquiring rare art pieces--sort of a mixture of the stealth-oriented aspects of the criminal but also possessing skills of appraisal, knowledge of art, archaeology, and history—perhaps giving up the innuendo skill?  I don’t really care if these skills prove to be useful or not in your campaign, but I’d like to create an interesting character with a cross-class bent (not necessarily this example).

3) Is there a general time period that this campaign will take place in?  Just so I can know what sort of equipment I can make use of, and whether some skills (like computer use) will be relevant.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 20, 2003)

ahh, fresh meat  

I really don't care how you create your character. Just cannon fodder to me. (muffled evil laugh). Create however you want- roll, pick scores, consult an oija board. I couldn't care less  

Create whatever template you want. fine by me.

Time period is present day, but go with the tommy-guns if you want.

Only criteria for char creation is don't get too attatched  No crying when your much loved PC becomes a cultist  

Seriously though, welcome to PbP gaming. Gald to see you here


----------



## bruin (Jun 20, 2003)

*Gulps* 

*Waits for other victims to join*


----------



## doghead (Jun 21, 2003)

> I really don't care how you create your character. Just cannon fodder to me. (muffled evil laugh). Create however you want- roll, pick scores, consult an oija board. I couldn't care less




Sick bastard.

I'm in.


----------



## bruin (Jun 23, 2003)

Hmm.  Hoping we get enough people to play this campaign.  Regardless, I got bored and decided to create my character.  I'm new to this, so any advice you could give me about character creation would be very much appreciated.

James O'Rielly
Profession: Burglar
Level: 1
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 151 lbs.
Age: 26
Hair: Short and brown
Eyes: Hazel

7 Str 
16 Dex
10 Con
14 Int
13 Wis
12 Cha

Hit Points: 6
Armor Class: 15 (10 base, +3 Dex, +2 Variant Defense Bonus)

Defense Option
Fort +2 (Defense)
Ref +3 (Dex)
Will +3 (Defense,Wis)
Base Attack +0 (Melee -2, Ranged +3)

Class Skills: 40 Points (8+2)x4

+4 Bluff (3 Ranks +1 Cha)
+6 Disable Device (4 Ranks +2 Int)
+4 Disguise (3 Ranks +1 Cha)
+8 Hide (3 Ranks +3 Dex +2 Stealthy Feat)
+3 Knowledge-Biology (1 Rank +2 Int)
+5 Knowledge-Streetwise (3 Rank +2 Int)
+4 Listen (3 Ranks +1 Wis)
+8 Move Silently (3 Ranks +3 Dex +2 Stealthy Feat)
+7 Open Lock (4 Ranks +3 Dex)
+5 Search (3 Ranks +2 Int)
+6 Sleight of Hand (3 Ranks +3 Dex)
+4 Spot (3 Ranks +1 Wis)

Cross-Class Skills:
+3 Knowledge-Art (1 Rank +2 Int)
+3 Knowledge-Occult (1 Rank +2 Int)

Feats:
Stealthy
Weapon Proficiency(Pistol)


Sanity: 65

Equipment: 
Pistol with silencer (Beretta M92)
Two Spare Magazines (loaded)
Shoulder holster
Jeans, T-Shirt and Cheap Corduroy Sports Jacket
Cell Phone
Lockpick Tools
Multipurpose Tool
Pocket Knife

In Apartment:
Ammunition 100 rounds
Disguise Kit
Various Uniforms (police, doctor, etc)



Son of a firefighter and a nurse, Jim enjoyed a fairly middle-class upbringing in the suburbs of Boston.  A borderline kleptomaniac and good student, he left Boston to go to college in Los Angeles.  His parents wanted him to be a doctor someday, and at their urging he enrolled in a premed course of study in biology.  He earned a scholarship, but this proved insufficient for his expensive appetites and he eventually took to petty theft in the dorms to earn extra cash.  He was caught and expelled towards the end of his freshman year.

Rather than return to face his parents' wrath at this turn of events, he remained near the unversity campus and resorted to burglary as a full time career.  After several years he had begun to develop a rap sheet, but his visits to jail usually brought him more connections to fences adept in moving a variety of valuables, most of which could be easily procured from the homes of the well-to-do-suburbs nearby.  His ambition grew and he began to plot ever more difficult heists for more lucrative wares.  He would go on to brilliantly pull of the heist of a precious urn from the university's modest art musuem.  Sadly, his search for a suitable fence led him straight into the hands of an undercover cop dispatched to recover said urn.  He did five years hard time and was released on probation.

The incident attracted national attention, especially among art collectors.  One in particular-who lives near the location of our campaign-took note of Jim's cunning theft and resolved to recruit him; he had successfully pulled off the heist and proved himself a worthy burglar, albeit one with poor luck in moving his wares.  Samuel Pritchard, a wealthy heir obsessed with the occult, offered him a generous salary and a safe hideout in return for his services.  Jim skipped out on his probation and began to do high stakes jobs for the collector, breaking in to private collections and libraries around the country and aquiring rare tomes on the occult.  He generally didn't read the texts themselves, as the books were often fragile and precious, but Pritchard was a long-winded sort and liked to speak at length about their contents and historical value when assigning him to a job.  Jim thought he was a little crazy and was generally skeptical about the occult, but nevertheless tolerated the man's tirades.

As the campaign begins, Jim is fairly well-compensated by the collector, but will still do the odd side job here and there.  Jim shies away from physical confrontation, preferring to use stealth and deception to avoid conflict.  He has gained proficiency with a pistol but has never had to use it, though he would would do anything to avoid facing a harsher jail sentence this time around.  He is fairly outgoing and driven by curiosity (especially about matters that are none of his business).  His tendency to "borrow" random items, though not quite at the stage of being full-blown kleptomania, can nevertheless get him into trouble sometimes; fellow investigators are advised to keep an eye on their wallets.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 24, 2003)

Char's cool bruin, nice to see you here doghead


----------



## duder (Jun 24, 2003)

Im in this if I can find a stupid rulebook somewhere ;p

edit: Kazaa for the win again


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2003)

Pwuck! I got logged out while I wrote my reply. It was crap but it was my crap!

OK. Self indulgent little rant over. Does anyone know how to increase the TimeOut setting?

cheers


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 26, 2003)

In IE:

Tools>Internet options

Connections tab

Settings... button

Advanced button


----------



## duder (Jun 26, 2003)

Ill have my character done by tomorrow


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't really know anything about CoC (I can't even spell it  ) , but I suspect that that might be a plus for the DM.

I haven't got a character idea. But this phrase keeping going through my head: _Ghjost Walker and the Keening Blade._ 

I suspect that the Ghjost Walker part springs  from the ShadowDancer class that I read about last week. Keening, as in singing. 

Not sure what to do with it though.

Humm ...


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2003)

*Some musings on the subject at hand.* 

Ghjost Walker and the Keening Sword.

Str: 10 
Dex: 10
Con: 13 (+1)
Int: 13 (+1)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Cha: 16 (+3)

Appearence

:: height: 6'1"
:: weight: 200lbs

Skills: 
Occupation
:: Craft-Mech   (base 2) His job.
:: Repair-Auto   (base 4) His job.
:: Drive-Bike   (base 4) His thing.
Other
:: Craft-Cooking 5 (base 4, int+1) His hobby.
:: Spot 6 (base 4, wis+2) On a bike, your awareness is your crumple zone.
:: Know-PopCulture 5 (base 4, int+1) Once a big manga/anime fan.
:: Listen 5  (base 3, wis+2) See spot.
:: TreatInjury 5 (base3, wis+2) Does some work at the local race track with a riders club. Took a first aide course.
:: Know-Streetwise 3 (base 2, int+1) Likes the odd puff.
:: Bluff 5 (base 2, cha+3, emp+lvl) He's a mechanic: "Looks bad ... "
:: SenceMotive 4 (base2, wis+2, emp+Lvl) See above.

Feats
SimpleWeaponProf.
ArchaicWEaponProf.
Brawl.
Talents
:: Empathy

Stuff

:: a rebuilt Buell motorbike.
:: an old 45 automatic pistol and some ammo
:: an assortment of ordinary clothes.
:: one dark blue suit
:: a quite extensive collection of manga in boxes
:: an old F100 truck
:: an old 3 bedroom house with a garage. The third room is empty but for a punching bag and some weights in one corner. The truck is parked in the driveway as the space in the garage is taken up by half a dozen old bikes in various stages of repair. Bruder hates to see stuff thrown away. One, a Suzuki 750, is in almost working order, it jst needs some bits reattached.
:: a half decent stero system
:: a mixed bunch of CDs
:: a well stocked fridge - on thing Bruder does get around to is cooking.

Background

Bruder is dead, he just does know it yet. Not "dead" as in the gangster movie "You're a dead man, Bruder!" "dead". But "dead" as in not living at this time. 

Of course there are lots of things that Bruder does not know. How to calculate a price-earnings ratio. The difference between Merlot and Shiraz. Angela Jolie's phone number. Useful things to know, certainly. But not quite as ... significant.

He does know that things got pretty f**ked up recently. He knows that since then he can't seem to get his eyes to focus properly on people. He keeps seeing double, like those shadowy images, but with the colours all out of wack, that you get on your TV when the tuning is out. And he doesn't breath any more. He can if he thinks about it, but when he stops thinking about it, he stops breathing. And his heart stops beating. He hasn't been to a doctor because, quite frankly, he doesn't know what to say. " Hi Doc. I don't seem to be breathing and my heart keeps stopping."

And then there is the sword. It looks kind of like a Japanese katana, but more minimalist. He took it down to an antique shop one time, but the way the guy in the shop acted was kreepy. Or perhaps it was the colours.  So he took it back and fled. He wished that he hadn't gone there now, the sense that he was being followed and watched started soon after that. The sword is under the couch now.

But give the guy a break. If you woke up each day, shat, showered and shaved, you wouldn't think that you were dead, would you. The old lady down at the little corner shop still calls him "dearie". The hookers down the street still ask him if he wants a little company. The customers at the bike shop still keep trying to hang around and make suggestions while he is working on their bikes. 

What would you think?

To top it off, its hasn't been Bruder's month. He has been having some bad dreams lately. Faces and voices, deamons from his past haunt him, taunt him. Each morning he wakes up exausted, the sheets damp with sweat. And his motor contral is going to s**t. The other day he couldn't ge a bl**dy cigarette out of the softpack. He got so pissed off that eventually just ripped the pack apart, along with most of the cigarettes inside. 

Bruder's currrent motor control is the residual from his living life. But he is gradually losing that. He has to learn how to control his actions through his spirit. Its a difficult task, and many fail. The dreams are the manifestation of the Ghjost Walker who is trying to guide Bruder to mastery. They are dark and violent because Bruder is resisting them. 

Notes/Ideas/Possibilities:

Each night Bruder has to make some sort of DC check to see if he has mastered the lesson. Initial lessons would be focused on gaining control and arresting the decay. Lessons then progress onto mastery which can lead to a level of physical ability beyond what originally existed. Perhaps there are a succesion of DC checks of increasing difficulty. Enhancement would be quite difficult.

The sword is a manifestation from the ghost world. A talisman or avatar. Bruder was big into manga and anime as a kid, particulaly anything samurai related. His mastering of the spirit mastery need to survive is not going well as he is reluctant to handle the sword.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 30, 2003)

Sure, that's fine doghead.

I'll get round to starting this soon, don't worry


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2003)

Well I hope that you knnow what to do with it, 'cos I'm not really sure


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2003)

I dug out some dice and decided to roll-up a character (took me while to remember how they work).

I used the best three of 4d6 and this is what I got. I took them as they came.

Str: 10
Dex: 10
Con: 13
Int: 13
Wis: 14
Cha: 16

Humm...


----------



## bruin (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey doghead, I like your guy a lot.  Between my kleptomaniac and Bruder, everyone in this campaign is _already_ crazy; lol.  By the way, do you have the rulebook yet?  Lemme know if you want any help; maybe I can email you some of the basics (probably shouldn't be posting them here, though).  

The Intelligence and Charisma scores should be helpful, since an automobile mechanic likely need those for skills relating to repairing, crafting, bluffing customers, or whatever.  The Wisdom score is good as it'll give him a good sanity score.  Though, from the sound of it, it won't take long for our characters to go crazy.  More crazy than they already are, I mean


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2003)

Rules? There are rules? I got the impression that Kuro is pretty much just going to throw at us whatever he dredges up from the bottom.

I just found out that he said that the players do need to know the CoC rules (I just went back to the first post). Between you , me and BB, I am not even sure which rules he is talking about. I'm just going to make it up as I go and see how long I can bluff it for.

I've been thinking about how some of the character stuff ties together and I'll edit it in later. But I kinda think that  as the character does'nt really know I am quite happy to find out as we go along, Kuro willing. It could be interesting.

PS: Don't know about yours, but my character doesn't think that he is crazy. He's afraid that he might be going crazy. Pretending to be a samurai monster or to be able to read auras and s**t was cool when he used to role-play as a kid. But that s**t doesn't happen in the real world, right?

PPS: gotta remember to watch out for the PC smilies


----------



## bruin (Jun 30, 2003)

Just FYI the book we're talking about is another d20 game, based on pretty much the same system as DND, with a sort of combined Player's Handbook/Dungeon Master's Guide/Monster Manual all in the same book.  

I won't say anything more about the campaign setting since you're spoiler-free at the moment.  I think you're right that it would be a lot more interesting to experience CoC without knowing much about it.  Just role-playing your character without worrying about the technical stuff would be a great way to do it if Kuro is open to it.  Too bad I'm already spoiled.


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2003)

I got the feeling that not knowing about CoC would make it more interesting. It seems like the kind of game where not telling the players they are playing it could be an advantage. I played a Vampire game that way, setting it up as a Cyberpunk game.

Note: I've updated and added a bit to the character post. Not much but.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 1, 2003)

Hmmm. I think i'll be able to do some interesting stuff with Ghjost. Don't even have to keep him alive  

Anyway, i've started the IC thread.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55218

Short and sweet. Do whatever you want.


----------



## doghead (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey Kuro, the new avatar is a little ummm ... easier to work out. The last one took me a while.

I'll get some skills up in a mo'. I'll just edit the old post again.

Edit: Rough draft up. I'm going to pull down the Modern SRD and fix it up.

Edit: Skills and Feats up.


----------



## doghead (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey Bruin, seeing as you're the crim, I'm assuming that the run in with the police was all your fault.

First in best dressed.


----------



## bruin (Jul 1, 2003)

kuroshidaku said:
			
		

> *I tawt I taw a gweat old one!*




ROFL!


----------



## bruin (Jul 1, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *Hey Bruin, seeing as you're the crim, I'm assuming that the run in with the police was all your fault.
> 
> First in best dressed.  *




Aww, thanks Doghead


----------



## bruin (Jul 1, 2003)

Just as a thought, could we bring in the collector I work for, Samuel Pritchard, as an NPC who might be able to tell us something about Bruder's sword and its special properties?  Just in case we want to follow up in that direction.  

Jim can bring up the topic of the sword anytime, though he may not know anything about the affect it's having on Bruder (he saw it while rifling through Bruder's stuff)  He does, however, sense that it's tied to the occult somehow (due to his slight knowledge in his apprenticeship to Pritchard)


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2003)

Bruin, just some background. Bruder, as you know, doesn't want anything to do with your "professional" life. The topic of your associate has come up once or twice in conversation, and basically, Bruder made it kinda obvious that he didn't trust the guy, nor like him much. I suspect that they have met, though perhaps they weren't introduced. Bruder thinks that witches, warlock and widgets is all a load of phooie. Kids stuff, right.

just a thought.


----------



## bruin (Jul 3, 2003)

Whatever you say goes Doghead.



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> *The topic of your associate has come up once or twice in conversation, and basically, Bruder made it kinda obvious that he didn't trust the guy, nor like him much. *




By "in conversation," did you mean the conversation from the IC thread?  If that's what you meant, then just to clarify, Pritchard isn't the grand theft auto associate Jim was talking about in the IC thread, he's Jim's "regular" employer of sorts and only goes for books and collectibles related to the occult.

Or were you suggesting that they had a conversation about Pritchard at some point in the past, before what happens in the IC thread?  I might have been misreading your post.

Regardless, you're right that Bruder wouldn't really want anything to do with _any_ of Jim's associates for any reason, based on how you've been developing him.


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> *Whatever you say goes Doghead.
> 
> Or were you suggesting that they had a conversation about Pritchard at some point in the past, before what happens in the IC thread?  I might have been misreading your post. *




Sorry, I was n't very clear. This is what I was suggesting.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 3, 2003)

k guys, time for a rule! you now have sanity scores. it's simple- the higher the SAN the more sane you are!

Doghead has SAN 70, Bruin has SAN 63. I'll deduct from this as we go, and maybe if you're lucky increase it  

Please post your current SAN score somewhere when you reply to my posts, and we'll all know how far you've gone to insanity  

When it's zero, you're bonkers!!!


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2003)

Bruin

It's a pleasure working with you.

I realise Bruder's responses have been a little all over the place - leaping into action then pulling back suddenly - but Bruder is feeling a little all over the place at the mo'.


----------



## bruin (Jul 10, 2003)

Heh, thanks, and no problem doghead.

I really like Kuro's method of storytelling; sort of character-based shock treatment around every corner.

But it also means that Bruder is always two steps ahead of Jim in terms of what he knows.  Bruder has to decide what he wants to do, but he also has to stop and explain things to Jim, who couldn't know IC some of the details--the guy getting out of Bruder's grasp, the mom/mail thing, the truck stopping, etc.--even though OOC I can see perfectly well what's happening, I have to make Jim "play dumb" until he can establish what happened.  This probably has something to do with the "all over the place" feeling to some of this; it's always one step forward and two steps back.

But I'm loving this game regardless.


----------



## doghead (Jul 14, 2003)

Bruin: I think that your IC work has been really tight (that's good btw .  ) My "all over the place" comment was in reference to Bruder's actions. 

Kuro: I have started a character thread in the Rogues Gallery. Hope you don't mind.

PS: Bruder is up in the RG.


----------



## bruin (Jul 16, 2003)

Posted Jim in the RG.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Jul 16, 2003)

Okay...  I've only played by post once...  It was dnd and the gm dropped out...  I've never play CoC, never even heard of it, I have no idea how to make a character or how it works...  but from looking at the IC thread it seams like it works out to be basically a good B-horror movie...  You, the classic Drive-In suspense show...  And if I know one thing about horror movies, they need a female lead, I've got the CoC Corerulebook trying to download on Kazaa but no source atm, I was wondering if you wouldn't mind me joining in at some point?  You guys are doing great but you need the women's touch, all up to Kuro though...


----------



## bruin (Jul 16, 2003)

Welcome Master_Pugs!  Glad to see you want in.  If you have trouble getting the rulebook, don't sweat it.  COC isn't really combat intensive and it doesn't have core classes, just professions based on skills.  Character creation is pretty open-ended, so you could pretty much be anything you want; we can help you fill in some details later, assuming Kuro has no problem letting you join the game.


----------



## doghead (Jul 16, 2003)

I didn't know that there was a rule book.  

I can't remember how I made my character. I think I just patched something together from the d20Modern SRD. Come to think of it, I can't really remember what his stats are, I don't think that I have had to look at them. We have pretty much been playing the characters by feel. 

Oh yeah, I remember, I *rolled* his numbers. It was fun.

So if Kuro OK with it, then it looks like you are good to go.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh...  I see...  intrigueing...   A roleplaying game where the only limits are those you place upon yourself...  sounds like fun and don't worry, I have about four years of dramatic training under my belt, I'm an rper not a pger...


----------



## doghead (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm not sure what a PGer is, but I guess you mean munchikin.

I got the impression that you have read the IC thread. If you havn't, then take a look. As you can see Kuro gives us a fair bit of freedom to direct the game ourselves. But it is a matter of trust and respect. Some people arn't really comfortable with that.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah, I noticed the leeway, one of the things which really atracted me to the game..  and pger means power gamer...  min maxer, yes, basically munchkin...  I guess I'll wait until Kuro gives me the go ahead


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 19, 2003)

Good to have you in master pugs! just drop in your character at a time you feel's appropriate. Just roll up normal stats- str, dex, con, int, wis, cha- i don't need anything else


----------



## Master_Pugs (Jul 19, 2003)

Okay...  sorry, been at a conference since Thursday Night, I'll be back home late Sunday Night I think, but if I find some dice I'll roll up a char for you, would the female cop idea work?


----------



## doghead (Jul 20, 2003)

What? A Cop? That's not going to work. Jims a burgler and we are both unpopular with the police.

Humm. But on second thoughts, it might just be interesting for those very reasons. It would take some nifty roleplaying. Wonder what Bruin thinks?


----------



## bruin (Jul 20, 2003)

Fine with me.  A cop would be a good way to get him into the game quicker than other character choices might allow; you could have the cop show up pretty much anywhere and have it work in terms of the storyline.  Jim's just gonna have to think of some good ways to sidestep the career issues.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah, I liked the cop idea for three reasons...

1: Easy to incorporate into game
2: Fun roleplaying challenges for me and you two as well
3: Female cops are...  well...  hot, but that may be just me

Oh, and it seams I won't be in until Monday and unfortunately, as far as my billet house, no dice so to speak...  Pardon the delays.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Jul 22, 2003)

Ahh home...   well, here are my stats and a name...  I'll go post them in the rg with a history and some more imbelishment later tonight and sit back and wait for Kuro to incorporate me!

Tanya LeMarche

Str: 13
Dex: 10
Con: 11
Int: 14
Wis: 11
Cha: 10

P.S. Rolled with 4d6 and just kept best three...   I've never rolled so poorly in my life but I guess this is a kind of game where average is better then "Heroic"

*Edit, sorry, forgot name*


----------



## Thels (Jul 22, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> *3: Female cops are...  well...  hot,*






			
				Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> *Cha: 10*




Umm, sure...


----------



## Master_Pugs (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey now...  10 cha doesn't mean not hot...  she's actually damn hot, she's just a little overbearing...  and well...  kind of a female dog if you catch my drift, but you'll have to see the char played before you really judge her...  but my main point is that low cha doesn't mean ugly...   My favourite char ever was an Elven Monk with 6 Cha...  I specifically stated that he was physically attractive to the point of breathtaking until he looked at you with his completely emtionless and almost alien eyes...  God I loved that char...


----------



## Thels (Jul 23, 2003)

You're handing charisma wrong then. It represents attraction. If your appearance was enough to attract other people, you certainly wouldn't have a high charisma. One of the uses of charisma is singling yourself out in a crowd. You have lots of troubles drawing attention with a cha of 6.


----------



## bruin (Jul 23, 2003)

Gah! Thels is EVERYWHERE!  No place is safe... 

Err, reading through the Charisma description, it represents a wide variety of things.  I think it's up to everyone to decide which qualities they want to emphasize.  You could have a dog-ugly person who is very persuasive, or a beautiful woman who's a b*tch, like he wants to do.  I don't see what the problem is.

Edit: though I agree that someone with a low score like a 6 would have a lot less room to role-play it, and people with high scores would likely also be very good in every area.  But someone with an average score has a lot of room to mess around with it.


----------



## Thels (Jul 23, 2003)

yeah, okay, 10 would be fine. You can be hot without having a high charisma, though you have to put some efford in it. But being beautiful with a charisma of 6 just won't cut it for me. Anyhow, anyone's free to play it how he/she wants, but keep in mind charisma is not only how you deal with people.

And you're right, I should unsubscribe this thread. Got subscribed when I posted in it at the very start of the thread.


----------



## doghead (Jul 23, 2003)

*Looking for kuro*

Hey Thels, hows it going? Feel free to hang around if you wish.

Many years ago there was a new characteriestic introduced that measured attractiveness. It didn't last obviously. 

My understanding  of charisma is that it covers the ability to interact with and influence others, which covers quite a few things. Appearence is obviously a significant one. Like it or not, it is usually one of the first things that we notice. However, consider the great charismatic leaders - few of them were physically attractive.

It would be difficult to to have a beautilul person with a low charisma, I agree. From memory, 9 - 12 is considered the "ordinary" range. 10 would give MP no modifier to his attempts to influence others, so the characters appearence would have to be offset by her character to some degree. I am not so sure that being a b*tch would necessarily do this, as it suggests some force of personality.

Anyway ... 

Hey Pugs, ordinarily I would say just do as kuro says and drop her into the story where you see fit. However, at the mo' we seem to be stuck in the moment so to speak. 

Bruin, do you think we should just pull the characters out of the church. There is nothing we can do there without some kind of input from kuro. Unfortunately, there is not much we can do anywhere as well. Except perhaps get drunk at the bar.


----------



## bruin (Jul 23, 2003)

We still have to check Bruder's mail.  That's just as important a clue as the gimp himself.  I've got a feeling that we aren't gonna get far though.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 23, 2003)

Well, you can insert your character now. btw- i don't really care about your stats, just roleplay her how you want  

You might want to go after the naughty boys, or one of the other patrons (preferably a shady one  )


----------



## Majin (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey, new to the whole PbP thing. Was wondering if there was still a spot for me to give it a go?

Posting my character here in the event that it's ok for me to join. If not then just disregard.

Name: Damien (Yep thats it, just Damien. He never tells anyone his last name.
Profession: Parapsychologist (He's a major occult junkie, heh)
Age: 22
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 120
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Black

*Stats*

Str: 10
Dex: 15
Con: 13
Int: 13
Wis: 16
Cha: 12

AC: 12
Hp: 7
Sanity: 80
Init: +6 (Imp. Init.)

*Saving Throws*

Fortitude: +1
Reflex: +4
Will: +7 (Iron Will)

*Skills*

Computer Use: +7
Gather Information: +5
Hide: +4
Knowledge (History): +4
Knowledge (Occult): +7
Knowledge (Religion): +4
Listen: +5
Move Silently: +4
Psychoanalysis: +5
Research: +3
Search: +3
Spot: +5

Description:

Damien's black hair is long in the front and shaved extremely short in the back. He almost always wears black, and is never seen in public without wearing his long black trenchcoat (Even on hot days   ) that reaches down all the way to the ground. He always had an interest in the occult and it's workings and originally began to dress the way he does to get an "in" with a specific crowd that could possibly bring him closer with his desires of more and more occult knowledge. Eventually after awhile he began enjoying the look and sticks by it even when not out on "business" 

Digging his way through the "Goth" society weeding out the wannabes to find people that really know the deep dark secrets he seeks has become nearly an obsession to Damien over the years. Now out of college and on his own Damien has made somewhat of a name for himself in the "Parapsychologist" field, as little of a niche job as it is. He has many legit connections to collectors of Occult literature and other items that he has made over the years.

He takes a loving interest in all things strange and unusual and has quite the vast Occult library himself. Yet one thing has eluded him. Whether the collectors he knows aren't "in the know" or they are just keeping the real jewels of their collections from him Damien has yet to come across something that he could say with utmost certainty is "real". Do these contacts of his just think him too young and inexperienced to learn what they have learned, or are they just fearful of the lengths Damien will go to possess a genuine article of the occult, even as much as "taking it" from them in his thirst for power and knowledge?

He's a good guy tho, if not a little dark & weird around people that don't share his interests.  He has some other little quirks tho. He was raised in a pretty well off family and carries himself as such most of the time. He only comes out of that shell to people he's befriended or when he is being very serious. Oh yeah, and he's quite into the Egyptian culture, and wears jewelry to show it. When he's nervous or bored, he usually fiddles with a small solid gold ankh necklace he wears around his neck connected with a silver chain.

Well thats him guys, I'm not crazy I swear!  Hopefully theres room for this guy, as I'm looking forward to jumping in if I get the go ahead!


----------



## Master_Pugs (Jul 23, 2003)

By the way, Tanya isn't actually treated poorly at all...  they actually consider her one of the best cops on the force so they give her the tough cases...   and she's just one of those girls who sees sexual innuendos in anything and everything and think all men are out to take advantage of her...


----------



## bruin (Jul 23, 2003)

Looks good to me Majin.  Glad to have you aboard.

Edit: of course I forgot to say as long as Kuro has no problems.  As far as I know recruitment is still open.


----------



## Snipehunt (Jul 23, 2003)

This looks . . . interesting!  Do you have room for one more?


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey Majin

The character looks good. Bruder is definately feeling in over his head, if he is "in" anything, which he is not really sure.

So your character has an obvious tie in as a source of info, maybe through Jim. Bruder is a little dubious about Jim's patron (its just a feeling).

I doubt kuro will have any problems with you jumping in, but we should wait til he give the OK.

Hey Snipehunt

You've seen how things work. Pop up a concept and see what happens. Or ask Kuro what he would like to have in the game.


----------



## bruin (Jul 24, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *So your character has an obvious tie in as a source of info, maybe through Jim.*




I've got no problem bringing him in that way.  Jim has a cell phone, so he could just call him up for advice on their current situation, maybe get him down to the bar.


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2003)

Gotta get Bruder a cell phone.


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey Bruin

How's it going at your end?

I realised that Bruder has been a bit selfish in some regards, tending to see this as centering around himself. He's not really feeling his best at the mo'.

It has been a real pleasure playing with you. I am particulary fond of Jim's departing line as we left the church.


----------



## bruin (Jul 24, 2003)

Everything's going fine, great playing with you too.

IMO, it's not that Bruder is selfish; Kuro chose to center this part of the story about Bruder, so he necessarily has to be the decision maker for the time being.

Once we get these loose ends taken care of (mail,mum,Jack, talk to the gimp again) Jim might start to take a more authoritative role, but for the time being I think he has to follow Bruder's lead and respect whatever he wants to do.


----------



## Majin (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi guys thanks for the warm welcome. Hopefully Kuro will have room for me  

I was thinking along the same lines as a way to bring my character into the story. Possibly Jim's contact is one of the collector's that I deal with. So it would most likely be through him first, and then through Jim, as I figure the blue blood in my character would cause him to "turn up his nose" in a way towards Jim because of his background, at least until he warmed up to him. Hell when your collectively being chased by the minions of Cthulhu everone's friends right??  

Anyway, I do see my character being fascinated with Bruder's character (as he learns more about him. I don't think right now it's common knowledge that he is dead since I don't believe he's even come to terms with it himself yet?) He should also be quite intrigued by his sword as well, let's say Asian culture and legend are one of the other cultures he admires and studies more deeply in as well! 

Ah well, while we're waiting for Kuro to give the ok you guys can toss some ideas back and forth with me on how to introduce my character and what exactly he'll be bringing to the story at first. What you have looks good so far, so with everyone's help and what I just posted above maybe we can flesh it out a bit more before I get started (Kuro willing, heh)


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2003)

Don't worry about the characters not hitting it off at first. Bruder is hardly going to take an immediate liking to some overdressed little snob in need of a haircut.

Bruder's situation isn't common knowledge. He doesn't usually let on about being dead when he meets people. He is  ... well, you will find out.

Jim and I are probably going to do some poking around, so the best thing to do at this stage is hang tight until you get a call. Unless kuro has other ideas.


----------



## Majin (Jul 24, 2003)

Will do, ooo group conflict, it's getting interesting already!


----------



## bruin (Jul 24, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *Jim and I are probably going to do some poking around, so the best thing to do at this stage is hang tight until you get a call. Unless kuro has other ideas. *




Well, he doesn't have to wait _too_ long.  We already have enough to justify a call.

1) We know that the gimp has evidenced some degree of odd, otherworldly powers.
2) The ritual we witnessed

That's enough that the parapsychologist would be interested in tagging along and learning more, even if he doesn't know what it means when he joins the group.

I say this because at the speed PBP typically moves, it'll probably take us weeks to finish all the poking around, which is a long time for you to wait.


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah. Sorry. Thats what I meant. Once we sit down to talk out what we plan to do next, I figured then we would figure out who we could go to for help. A parapyschologist would fit the bill nicely.


----------



## bruin (Jul 25, 2003)

Oops, I might have jumped the gun doghead.  Check my IC post and tell me what you think.


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2003)

You mean the call to what's his name? Yeah, I had thought that we would discuss it first but life is what happens while you are making plans   

Play it as you see it and let's see what happens. You know how touchy Bruder is about discussing the subject. This could be interesting.


----------



## bruin (Jul 30, 2003)

Looks like they got to Kuro.  B*stards!!

*_Shakes his fist at the Great Old Ones_ *


----------



## Majin (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey, just posting to let you guys know I'm still on board for this thing when (or if   ) Kuro shows up again. Unless indeed the Night Gaunts got 'im


----------



## bruin (Jul 31, 2003)

Good to see you're still around.  Just hang in there, we'll get you in eventually.  If it's any consolation, the longer Kuro stays away, the more stir-crazy doghead and I start to get, so we should be able to amuse you at the very least. 

I love this thread and I'm not going to let it die off, so if Kuro doesn't show in the next few weeks I'll think of some way to keep it alive.


----------



## doghead (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey, how did you know that I was going stir crazy?

I was thinking that if Kuro didn't return, we could take over the asylum.


----------



## bruin (Jul 31, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *Hey, how did you know that I was going stir crazy?
> 
> I was thinking that if Kuro didn't return, we could take over the asylum. *




Isn't it obvious? 

As for us running the asylum, we already have a bit of experience there.  Kuro probably just got fed up with our antics and left.  I mean, he gave us a perfectly good ritual murder, and what do we do?  Fiddle around looking for alcohol and start disco dancing through the pews.  Heh.


----------



## Majin (Jul 31, 2003)

I was thinking it was an IC reaction to that failed sanity check


----------



## doghead (Aug 1, 2003)

True. But what is one supposed to do at a ritual murder? I have never been taught that.

The ".... ?" was Bruder. He knew that you were in disguise but ... 

I think the Lord Lollypop thing is a little wierd to be frank. I can't imagin Tanya falling for it, but its your Jim's game so Bruder'll play along.

Majin, hang in there, we'll give you a call asap. 

Master Pugs has been a little quite. Then again, Bruder and Jim have been kinda giving Tanya the frosty treatment. Actually, I'm going to go back and read her IC. I think Jim has got the wrong end of the stick ...


----------



## doghead (Aug 1, 2003)

Master Pugs, when Tanya walked into the bar, was she in uniform? I think that Bruin and I kind of assumed that she was. Kind of unlikely though, now that I think of it. 

Doghead thinking things through ... _However, Tanya admitted that she was a cop to Jim and told him that she was on the trail of a burgler, so his flight kinda makes sence. If Jim and Bruder have reason to believe that Tanya is looking for Jim, then they are going to have to lose her, and keep their distance. On the other hand, if there is a connection between her partner and the goings on in the church, then there would be common ground to work on._


----------



## bruin (Aug 1, 2003)

Yeah, it is weird, I'm just a little bored.  Like I said, it just has to work for a little while.

Jim is mentioning the church a lot.  Tanya's partner disappeared looking for a church.  I was throwing that out as a hook for Tanya to get by the frosty treatment.

Edit: looks like you saw the church thing.  Since Kuro described her as a cop when she walked in, I thought it was somehow physically obvious.  Maybe not a uniform, since she's an investigator, but maybe she has her badge on display or something.


----------



## bruin (Aug 1, 2003)

Off Topic: Ok, so I know Majin would like to get in some playing time.  I just started a new COC game the other day, which filled up pretty fast.  There was another player in that game who didn't get in either.  

So, I've been contemplating for some time running a small PbP game.  2 or 3 players would be ideal.  I don't want to start a recruitment thread as I'd like to accomodate some of the people who hadn't gotten into a game yet.

It would be CoC, but a conversion from a series of single-player gamebooks from the fighting fantasy series that was popular in the early eighties.  The book I have in mind was House of Hades (in Britain House of Hell), which stands out in my mind as one of my favorite horror experiences.  It could be easily converted, I think, and would be loads of fun to do.  Doghead, if you're bored, you could get in too, so three players at the most.  They'd all have to be college students, or business partners, driving together on a dark road one evening...

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## bruin (Aug 2, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> *I love this thread and I'm not going to let it die off, so if Kuro doesn't show in the next few weeks I'll think of some way to keep it alive. *




Hmmm.  Spent some time reading through the IC thread.  It's been fun, no doubt.  There's been some good laughs and shocks here and there.  But reading it reminds me in an odd way of a Beckett play or a Seinfeld episode.  Everything goes in circles and nothing happens.  It's been interesting trying to improvise, and keep the ball rolling.  But I find myself asking whether I'm really keeping a good thread alive, or just beating a dead horse.  I don't know, maybe I just need to learn a little more patience for the PBP format.

Regardless, in spite of my earlier statement, I think I'm tired of the thread and ready to move on to other things.  So I'm bowing out of the game.


----------



## Majin (Aug 2, 2003)

Wow sorry to see ya go bruin. At least we got the other game you'll be starting soon. Maybe doghead will wanna come too.. I'm willing to just let the thread sit until Kuro gets back so we can get started again. I'll stay subscribed to it until I hear something from Kuro or it fades so far back into obscurity that theres little to no chance that we'd hear anything anymore. Kinda disappointing since it was my first attempt at a PbP game, (I can post so frequently that I myself have to learn patience waiting for things to get going with these things). 

Ah well, anyway I'll be heading over to bruin's new game and doghead, hope to see you there too


----------



## bruin (Aug 2, 2003)

The pulp cthulhu thread is now up, please feel free to stop by if you want doghead, there's a spot for you if you want it.


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2003)

It has been a great thread. It had character and vitality. But I have to say that I feel as Bruin does. It has been on life support for too long now.

Bruin, I really appreciate the offer of a place in your game. I have been lurking on your Pickman thread and liked it, so I was tempted but I at this point I am going to focus on *Kore*. It has been a pleasure running this thread with you. 

I feel bad that it has collapsed just as Master Pugs, Majin and Snipehunt popped up. I'm sure that we will cross paths again some time.

And so, it looks like it is time to pull the plu


----------

